# Necesito reparar mi ventilador Liliana VPE18



## alfabeta150 (Feb 6, 2017)

Desarmé mi ventilador marca Liliana VPE18 para limpiarlo y cuando saqué los tornillos del mecanismo de giro saltó al menos un resorte y si cayó otra pieza no la encontré. Aparentemente el resorte del tipo duro con extremos preparados para soportar bollillas (resorte de casi 1 cm de longitud). El giro de este ventilador andaba bien. Por supuesto ahora no funciona. El tipo de giro es de doble acción vertical y horizontal. Necesitaría una idea para tratar de repararlo. Gracias ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 6, 2017)

Bienvenido desde ya colega
No hay mucha data del mismo, pero si cuentas con todas las piezas, es cuestión de seguir los pasos de las intrucciones para rearmarlo en condiciones

Suerte con ello desde ya


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 6, 2017)

alfabeta150 dijo:


> El giro de este ventilador andaba bien. Por supuesto ahora no funciona. El tipo de giro es de doble acción vertical y horizontal. Necesitaría una idea para tratar de repararlo. Gracias ...



Yo no me preocuparía por ese mecanismo.

Lo único que hace, es contribuir a la fricción.

Generalmente lo anulo.

Si apuntas el ventilador lateralmente, de modo que el aire pueda girar por la habitación, notarás una mayor eficiencia(sensación de fresco).


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 6, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> Yo no me preocuparía por ese mecanismo.
> 
> Lo único que hace, es contribuir a la fricción.
> 
> ...



A mi tampoco me calienta tanto, en una ocasión, en mi epoca de estudiante, logre rescatar un ventilador de pie (un ex compañero de casa lo dejo porque no andaba), y justamente el giro no fue posible hacerlo funcionar, pero habiendo logrado que tire aire en condiciones, quede más que conforme.

Fue un arreglo sencillo, ya que simplemente hubo que cambiarle el cable entero, dado que se había quemado por dentro aparentemente porque algún perezoso le dio un mal tirón estando en funcionamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2017)

Ocurre que ese mecanismo sirve también para regular el ángulo vertical del ventilador , ya que éste no tiene otra opción para hacerlo.

Así que para regular el ángulo , activás el oscilante y cuando está en un ángulo que te guste , detenés el oscilante y lo apuntás para dónde quieras , muajajajaja


----------

